# Clearfork



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

How's the saugeye fishing below the spillway at pleasant hill? Heard some stories about the river and would like to check it out.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

Was down there sat and sun. no saugeyes but smallies and large mouth suckers and carp


----------

